# Honey mushrooms still growing ?



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I was just wondering if they're still producing in the Ludington /Baldwin area. Thanks


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

I picked a bunch saturday, I'm about 45 minutes south of ludington.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks


----------



## fishnred (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you have a pic of a honey mushroom 

This is my first year looking for hens I have five total so far


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishnred (Dec 27, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's a picture of some Honey Mushrooms. I found a batch of buttons today, but I think they are just about done. The next stump mushrooms to come out will be Brick Caps. ( Naematoloma sublateritium ) They fruit around Oak stumps, in the hardwood clear-cuts.


----------

